# Road Bike Frame Colour Schemes



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2019)

I was was wondering how important is the frame colour scheme when purchasing a road bike. Have you ever loved a bike's after riding it but decided not to purchase because of the frame colour?

Which manufacturer produces road bikes with frames that you like the colour schemes the most. For me in general I think it's Giant and I'm usually most disappointed with Specialized.

Please post pics of your favourite road bike frames in terms of colour and asthetics ignoring all technical aspects of the frame and the rest of the bike.

Here are some of mine and they range from cheap to relatively expensive:


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Jan 2019)

This is my latest ride - I love the bike but its taking me a long time to like the color scheme:


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2019)

Why? I actually really like it.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2019)

No colour for me thanks and that's the way I like it. 





Though my commuter/tourer is Blue. Because as everyone knows, Blue Is The Colour.





I would never ride or wear anything that is/has red. Red is just meh.


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Jan 2019)

You don't see it from this angle but yellow used for the text is also used for the top of the top tube - just not convinced the yellow and blue work together. However, as a bike is for riding and not looking at I'm not too fussed !


----------



## derrick (21 Jan 2019)

Not a lover of Giant,


----------



## Globalti (21 Jan 2019)




----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2019)

Most colours are ok for bikes...except black or battleship grey 

My favourite colour in the stable is burnt copper

Ti I like for simplicity and the freedom to add whatever colour via tape, cages, cables

However, the frame shape and design is more important than the colour...it's been a very long time since any carbon framed bike has made me go ooh in whatever colour


----------



## rivers (21 Jan 2019)

I'm quite fond of my two...


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jan 2019)

Everybody knows the best colour for a bike is blue.


----------



## mgs315 (21 Jan 2019)

I don’t tend to mind on actual colour, as long as it looks good. If you have multiple bikes then as long as they complement each other then it makes clothing choice easier.

For example my two:







They don’t look too similar here as one is studio and one is outside but the orange blue and black helps to keep down the number of matching clothing required. Yes I’m a tart.


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2019)

Indeed the first two that I posted are my favourites.



Cycleops said:


> Everybody knows the best colour for a bike is blue.


----------



## derrick (21 Jan 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Everybody knows the best colour for a bike is blue.


But we all know the fastest bikes are red and black.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jan 2019)

I purchased my latest bike as I liked the colour scheme.


Looks better in the flesh.


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Jan 2019)

Matt Black /charcoal/gunmetal grey. Raw unidirectional carbon can be very beautiful, like grey/black matt marble.


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2019)

I just bought my first road bike!


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2019)

You posted all those pretty colours and ended up with black...sigh 

Enjoy


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2019)

It's not black! Look carefully - its midnight blue ie dark blue / black and I absolutely love that colour!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8hJsjNgpkY


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> It's not black! Look carefully - its midnight blue ie dark blue / black and I absolutely love that colour!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8hJsjNgpkY



You're forgiven, but you need to lose the black tape still


----------



## mickle (21 Jan 2019)

I like to be able to hide my bike in a hedge. Drive side is Autumn, other side is Spring/Summer.


----------



## chriswoody (21 Jan 2019)

I quite like the natural raw look showing off the frame material, with only the lugs painted in British Racing Green.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2019)

This is the latest bike I have bought---


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Jan 2019)

Bikes look lighter (weight) in lighter colours. Tourers can be dark green but not racing bikes. Black is ok on a racing bike if it's carbon, but not otherwise.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> This is the latest bike I have bought---
> View attachment 448357


Very nice.

The traditional colour schemes were so much prettier than those of today.


----------



## mickle (21 Jan 2019)

chriswoody said:


> I quite like the natural raw look showing off the frame material, with only the lugs painted in British Racing Green.
> 
> View attachment 448350


I have one just like this hanging up in my garage, even down to the BRG painted lugs.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jan 2019)

Good thread.

I was going to buy a Boardman Team Carbon, but then saw this (very short lived) colour scheme on the Pro Carbon and immediately decided to spend the extra cash:




In the right light the silver looks like liquid and the green really pops.
Several people have stopped me to comment on it / ask about the bike and on the day I picked it up one woman spotted me wheeling it out of the shop and refused point blank to believe that Halfords sold bikes like that...

Then a bit later I'd all but decided to buy a 2018 Giant Contend SL2 as my new winter bike* - 10 speed Tiagra, a great colour scheme, good reviews, fitted like a glove:




But then I spotted the 2018 Contend SL1 - 11-speed 105 and an even better colour scheme _and_ it would match the Pro Carbon with it being green.
I immediately spent the extra £200 





And so it was decreed that any future bikes would also have to be at least partly green 

* - ironically, I'd ruled Boardman out of the running for this bike as I didn't like any of the colour schemes on the models that fitted the bill.


----------



## chriswoody (21 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> I have one just like this hanging up in my garage, even down to the BRG painted lugs.



A Bamboo bike? You'll need to pop a photo up if so, i'm intrigued. I thought I was the only one round here, it would be great to see another.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jan 2019)

chriswoody said:


> A Bamboo bike? You'll need to pop a photo up if so, i'm intrigued. I thought I was the only one round here, it would be great to see another.


How's the bike going, Chris?


----------



## chriswoody (21 Jan 2019)

It's going great thanks. I've been meaning to post an update in my build thread for a while now . I'll endeavour to find the time this week. Overall though, no issues, it's been a lot of fun to ride this summer.


----------



## wheresthetorch (21 Jan 2019)




----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2019)

I fell in love with this... And had to have it. Not many road bikes in my size, might I add - but wanting to buy this is what got me back into cycling.







Still in love with it two years (and many happy miles) later  Often get asked "Where did you get that lovely bike?"

Like @NorthernDave and his Boardman, people can't believe it's from Halfords.


----------



## Ajay (21 Jan 2019)

Campari Red


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I fell in love with this... And had to have it. Not many road bikes in my size, might I add - but wanting to buy this is what got me back into cycling.
> 
> View attachment 448386
> 
> ...


Liking that colour scheme!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Liking that colour scheme!
> View attachment 448391



Of course. That's rather nice.


----------



## mickle (22 Jan 2019)

chriswoody said:


> A Bamboo bike? You'll need to pop a photo up if so, i'm intrigued. I thought I was the only one round here, it would be great to see another.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Jan 2019)

According to Road CC members …….. https://road.cc/content/news/254980...olour-revealed-no-its-not-one-super-veiny-pro


----------



## mustang1 (22 Jan 2019)

Rainbow on wheels. Cue zippy and George. 



rugby bloke said:


> This is my latest ride - I love the bike but its taking me a long time to like the color scheme:
> 
> View attachment 448267


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jan 2019)

Always wanted one of these...


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jan 2019)

A couple of my current crop: one IMO subtle and the other not very! Can you guess which one is which?


----------



## Nebulous (23 Jan 2019)

I've had an eclectic mix of colours. Allez was red, Tarmac is white with some blue (I'd have preferred red, but spec came in white that year) cross bike is grey with some red, equilibrium is blue and red and I've just added a bright yellow Carrera as a turbo bike. Equilibrium has grown on me. It didn't stand out when I got it, but it works. Tape has to be black. My red allez had white tape which became too grotty for my liking. 

https://cdn.madison.co.uk/media/gen...c-20-hero-gallery-slide-1_1537440940_lg2x.jpg


----------



## mickle (23 Jan 2019)

I ride it on the road, therefore it's a road bike.


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> View attachment 448557
> 
> 
> I ride it on the road, therefore it's a road bike.


is it UCI approved?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Always wanted one of these...
> View attachment 448491


Very classy, I've always liked those as well, hard to find in bigger sizes. They pioneered large diameter aluminum tubesets. I have only run across one used, and it needed new dropouts. Sadly, another brand folded into Trek, never to be heard from again.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very classy, I've always liked those as well, hard to find in bigger sizes. They pioneered large diameter aluminum tubesets. I have only run across one used, and it needed new dropouts. Sadly, another brand folded into Trek, never to be heard from again.


There is a Klein attitude 1999 on ebay for £1500!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2019)

Also a late 1980's Klein Performance in 60cm for 150.00USd and 49.15USD shipping. Did I mention the stem was stuck? So may need a fork. An early touring model.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Late-80s-K...425140?hash=item3fabedc174:g:q1kAAOSwbehboByt


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Jan 2019)

When I bought this Equilibrium I liked the frame colour but didn't like the amount of white decals and names on it. Some dark grey tape and carbon coloured name decals made on the internet have changed it to this. Not a huge difference but I prefer it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2019)

If it's pretty you want -


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2019)

Or this -


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jan 2019)

So red is good...blue is good...and everyone likes yellow













Lemond



__ BalkanExpress
__ 1 May 2018


----------



## wheresthetorch (25 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> If it's pretty you want -
> 
> View attachment 448612



That is very lovely!


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

I had a Lemond that I loved the color, royal blue fade into canary yellow. Loved the ride too! After I snapped the frame, the color of the next frame didn't really matter to me as I knew it would not compare. Now I really don't care. Plus after 23 years of consistent riding, I just ride and forget what color my bike is after 5 minutes. I just ride it now and if it runs smooth, color is no big deal.

I won't even post a pic as everything I post right now as a new member is being moderated and no permission to post pics yet! Soon I hope!


----------



## BorderReiver (25 Jan 2019)

Not to everybody's taste but it makes a change from matt black!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

I thought that the 70's blue and yellow colour scheme of the Carlton Kermesse was the Bees knees until I spotted this ! 
It was a moment where everything that is being said to you becomes silent and your eyes become locked on what is in front of you!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2019)

BorderReiver said:


> Not to everybody's taste but it makes a change from matt black!
> View attachment 448857


Veeerrrr pretty...
I like that.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2019)

Globalti said:


> View attachment 448285




See.. I just don't get why people like this colour. It really is dreadful.
And it's not helped that my lovey partner's bike is one and she loves it


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

My wife has an 84 Bianchi she loves. Celeste color and old steel, great ride! Says it's a better ride than her full carbon. I don't know about the more modern Bianchi, but this one has a sweet paint job on it. A pearl type finish with metal flake. Looks sweet in person. We've had it racked during trips to bike shops and have had several offers to buy it. But she won't give it up.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> See.. I just don't get why people like this colour. It really is dreadful.
> And it's not helped that my lovey partner's bike is one and she loves it


I'm a fan of the Bianchi colour, makes a change from the usual colour schemes out there.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm a fan of the Bianchi colour, makes a change from the usual colour schemes out there.


It's insipid and dull


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> It's insipid and dull


Not as dull as black, especially matt


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jan 2019)

Can't help thinking of this whenever I read vickster's anti black posts Fast Show


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Can't help thinking of this whenever I read vickster's anti black posts Fast Show


I'm anti black as well, but my new frame is black. It was cheap and the colourful graphics make it look better.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The traditional colour schemes were so much prettier than those of today.



So true. Most modern road bikes look really garish. It's very rare to come across anything remotely tasteful looking, and they tend to be the niche market traditional steel ones..


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jan 2019)

This is my Specialized Tricross, it’s the colour of sh*te!
I photographed the bike next to a pile of sh*te and it’s the same!


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> This is my Specialized Tricross, it’s the colour of sh*te!
> I photographed the bike next to a pile of sh*te and it’s the same!
> View attachment 448891
> View attachment 448892


Its got to be said ... that's a difficult colour to like. My mum had a Vauxhall Chevette in a similar colour back in the day.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Its got to be said ... that's a difficult colour to like. My mum had a Vauxhall Chevette in a similar colour back in the day.


Thanks for that, I'm a little hurt!


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> This is my Specialized Tricross, it’s the colour of sh*te!
> I photographed the bike next to a pile of sh*te and it’s the same!
> View attachment 448891
> View attachment 448892


_I_ like it. Classy and understated.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jan 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> _I_ like it. Classy and understated.


Thank you for that, it's exactly what I think.
@rugby bloke obviously has no class!


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Thanks for that, I'm a little hurt!


In fairness its still more classy than my Giant - see earlier post


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> This is my Specialized Tricross, it’s the colour of sh*te!
> I photographed the bike next to a pile of sh*te and it’s the same!
> View attachment 448891
> View attachment 448892


It looks so awful that it actually looks rather nice, I'd be happy on it. If you're going to do ugly, do it properly.

The colour reminds me of a former girlfriends underwear.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> It looks so awful that it actually looks rather nice, I'd be happy on it. If you're going to do ugly, do it properly.
> 
> The colour reminds me of a former girlfriends underwear.


I'm glad you can see the beauty in my bike.
So your girlfriend used to sh*t herself!


----------



## Globalti (25 Jan 2019)

There are several different shades of celeste, which means "heaven" in Italian. You can't appreciate it from a photo. To enjoy it properly you have to see it in daylight and touch the lines of the bike and enjoy the silky feel of the matte finish.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> It looks so awful that it actually looks rather nice, I'd be happy on it. If you're going to do ugly, do it properly.
> 
> The colour reminds me of a former girlfriends underwear.



I used to have a beaten-up old 998cc Mini commuting hack in British Leyland's finest shite brown livery. It looked awful, especially with a 4" wide strip of sheet metal pop riveted to the door bottoms where they had rusted away - but I could leave it anywhere and it never got touched. In my defence I only paid £200 for it and I had a much nicer "Sunday best" one in Red.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I used to have a beaten-up old 998cc Mini commuting hack in British Leyland's finest shite brown livery. It looked awful, especially with a 4" wide strip of sheet metal pop riveted to the door bottoms where they had rusted away - but I could leave it anywhere and it never got touched. In my defence I only paid £200 for it and I had a much nicer "Sunday best" one in Red.


"Awful" is cool in it's own way. Miles better than just dull.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jan 2019)

I don't see that as 'brown', it's a more of purple bronze metallic.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I used to have a beaten-up old 998cc Mini commuting hack in British Leyland's finest shite brown livery. It looked awful, especially with a 4" wide strip of sheet metal pop riveted to the door bottoms where they had rusted away - but I could leave it anywhere and it never got touched. In my defence I only paid £200 for it and I had a much nicer "Sunday best" one in Red.



Although like every Mini, it'd probably still go like s**t off a shovel from the traffic lights...


----------



## Proto (25 Jan 2019)




----------

